# Black Birds Eye



## myingling (Jun 7, 2015)

some birds eye maple I dyed black and stabilized 2 copper glass and 2 glass glass

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jun 7, 2015)

Great looking pots there Mike !!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the way that back dye turned out. Those are fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 7, 2015)

That is cool looking...for real!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 8, 2015)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

Think the dye gives real depth to the finish. Nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 10, 2015)

sweet looking pots....love the dye job


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2015)

Those are sweet!


----------



## bluedot (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice pots love the color.


----------

